# Lisa's Sitka blacktail.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

We hiked up to a lake took the skiff across, took a bear trail up through the old-growth and then hiked 7.1 miles today [3.5 in and 3.5 out]. She made a stellar 225 yard shot [which is nothing for her] and called her shot. "Just behind the shoulder at the elbow", she said. Sure enough! The bullet went in just behind the shoulder and out through the lower farside shoulder. This is her second Sitka blacktail. Of course her son had to photobomb her picture because she photobombed him yesterday.










Her reaction when blood and steam gurgled out of the bullet hole.









This is her son Trevor's 2x3 with eyeguards from yesterday. Only 7 more deer tags to fill before Dec 31st. I love Alaska!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is awesome! Congrats and good luck on the rest of those tags!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

silentstalker said:


> That is awesome! Congrats and good luck on the rest of those tags!


We'll try our best to fill them. It's a pain we must endure. :mrgreen:


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

longbow said:


> We'll try our best to fill them. It's a pain we must endure. :mrgreen:


Seems you have it pretty rough up there.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you need any help........


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Perfect timing on the steam gurgle picture... I would hurry and fill those tags unless you want the antlers to pop off from impact... Those Kodiak buggers are close to sheding right now.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Have all the bears gone to bed? If so, I have an extra deer tag- just saying.....

Congrats on the bucks. Looks like good times all around.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> Perfect timing on the steam gurgle picture... I would hurry and fill those tags unless you want the antlers to pop off from impact... Those Kodiak buggers are close to sheding right now.


No kidding. I saw a two-point last year on Christmas day. By the time I caught up to him and intercepted him, he had lost one horn. I put an arrow through him and when he fell the other antler popped off. Dang!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Packout said:


> Have all the bears gone to bed? If so, I have an extra deer tag- just saying.....
> 
> Congrats on the bucks. Looks like good times all around.


Not all bears on this island hibernate. We see bear tracks in the snow in December and January. I saw a sow and three cubs this morning.

If you have an extra deer tag, git yer butt up here. These bucks are on fire right now!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a ton of fun


----------

